# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  bauche pour toujours ?

## stendhal666

Bonjour,

Mon dernier billet (http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo.../b407/paresse/) est accompagn d'une icne "bauche" (une cl sur une feuille blanche). Comment fais-je pour la supprimer?
Merci de votre aide!

----------


## Anomaly

J'ai suivi ton lien, et j'obtiens une 404. Dois-je en dduire que tu as russi  supprimer ton billet finalement ?  ::):

----------


## stendhal666

En fait, je crois que je n'ai pas compris le systme des bauches. J'ai cliqu  un moment sur le bouton "enregistrer l'bauche" pour protger mon travail d'une sortie intempestive, et plus tard j'ai cliqu sur le bouton "Envoyer". Mais je restais le seul  pouvoir accder au billet qui gardait son icne "bauche".

Du coup j'ai fait un copier/coller en crant un nouveau billet. Il est paru maintenant   ::): 

Merci pour ton attention en tout cas!

----------


## kolodz

Quand tu enregistre ton bauche, l'option "tat de publication " passe  la valeur "bauche". Il faut chang manuellement la valeur pour publi le billet.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## stendhal666

Parfait! J'ai bien compris comment faire maintenant...
Une question d'ordre un peu diffrent, mais pas de quoi crer un fil de discussion non plus:
- c'est normal que le nombre d'affichages et les stats du blog ne correspondent pas? J'ai vu qu'un de mes billets avaient 100 affichages et pourtant selon les stats je n'ai eu que 39 visiteurs depuis la cration du blog

----------


## kolodz

D'aprs ce que j'ai compris, le nombre de visiteur que tu as dans les statistiques sont ceux qui sont allez voir ta page principale de blog. (Celle qui fait la liste de tes billets) Cela reste  confirmer.
Du coup, l'un de tes billets peut-tre lu, mais ton blog en lui-mme peu consult. Sachant que pour moi, je regarde le fil des billets gnraux.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Anomaly

Un vu et un visiteur ne reprsente pas la mme chose. Un visiteur peut trs bien afficher plusieurs fois un mme billet de blog (par exemple si un nouveau commentaire est arriv).

----------


## Glutinus

Bonjour,

J'ai le mme problme, mon article est en bauche.
Je ne vois pas comment le publier.
Sinon il y a des boutons : publier en actualit, ou transfrer vers le forum. Mais je n'ai pas envie de le faire, c'est un blog et je n'ai pas ncessairement envie de faire la publicit, que seuls ceux qui ont la curiosit d'aller le voir.

Par ailleurs, bien que je sache que developpez est un forum  vocation technique, est-il possible d'avoir des catgories autre que technique ? Effectivement, mon blog tournera autour du monde du travail et des SSII (mais peut-tre des articles BI, Big Data et DataWhatever), et je ne peux vraiment catgoriser dessus. Mais j'imagine que d'autres catgories pourraient ouvrir la porte  tout et n'importe quoi...

----------


## naila123456

mercii pour ces information  ::):

----------

